# Gravely Parts, Etc.



## pegasus54 (Mar 19, 2011)

Good Morning from southwest Ohio! Got what I hope will be some good news to people out there. I have a treasure trove of Gravely parts...for "L" model walk-behind tractors. This includes a wide variety of miscellaneous parts, a few (used) attachments and a half-dozen or so (used) L-Model Gravely tractors. These items are in safe indoor storage, but are no longer needed. If anyone is interested (serious inquiries only, please), contact me at (937) 572-1578 (cell ph/txt), or email: [email protected]. Items are in storage near Cambridge, OH. 

Bye
Dave


----------

